# I NEED MONEY FOR OTAKON



## Larathen (Feb 11, 2007)

Like, just now I decided I want to go to otakon. Its gonna be my first time soo blah. Im in NJ.

Since Im going to AC, all my funds have been drained from that. Now I need even moar to go to otakon to meet some really awesome friends of mine that I want to meeeeeeeet.


Any help (I do commissions)?


----------



## koutoni (May 7, 2007)

if yer looking to get commissions, i think you'd have better luck over in the Market. :3


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 7, 2007)

And if you're looking for free money, you may as well go beg out in the street, you'll have better luck.


----------



## Nezdragon (May 7, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> Like, just now I decided I want to go to otakon. Its gonna be my first time soo blah. Im in NJ.
> 
> Since Im going to AC, all my funds have been drained from that. Now I need even moar to go to otakon to meet some really awesome friends of mine that I want to meeeeeeeet.
> 
> ...



Hmm.  Maybe you should be less impulsive with your funds and say, save up for something productive rather than begging on the forums to go to some convention?

Seriously.  If you're that poor, you should be focusing on getting not-so-poor.  Because I highly doubt anyone is going to be dumb enough to send money to someone who may not be who they say they are.


----------



## Vegex (May 7, 2007)

Get a job and stop begging for money


----------

